
Bing Adds Open Street Map - desigooner
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bing_adds_open_street_map.php
======
brutimus
Viewing OpenStreetMaps through Bing requires Silverlight? That seems a bit
contradictory to the "open" part.

(Note: I've tried Moonlight half a dozen times and have had zero success with
it on Bing or elsewhere)

